# Daisy's first day at Puppy Kindergarten



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She was ahead of the class literally, lol. The trainer said that she is the best and well trained puppy that they have ever seen in a long time. :smartass: I have been working with her doing verbal commands since I brought her home and used signals with them when I was training her. Well today the trainer wanted us to only use signals and Daisy did so well!!! :yahoo: We did sit, look at me, stay, and take it. She was not too fond of the other pups, lol. :blink: Did not want anything to do with them. She was not scared of them. She just could not be bothered, lol. :embarrassed: This chihuahua wanted to play with her and he was so smitten with her but she would not have it. :thmbdn: No matter how much I tried to get her to play with the other dogs she would not. Then we left class and entered the store part there was another white dog. She could not get away from me fast enough to get to the other pup and all she wanted to do was play with her. :huh: I knew her behavior in class was odd because when the groomer came she brought her Maltese and they both played. Daisy was having so much fun with the groomers dog but with the class dogs, nothing. Then this other white dog shows up at the store part and all she wants to do is play with her. So there you have it. My Daisy only likes to play with white dogs, lol!!!  Outside of that she is the top of the class and the smartest pup there. 

The trainer did say that when she sees the white coats of other dogs she feels more at ease and thinks of them like one of her own kind. Hopefully as time passes she will play more with the others. I know that they have a puppy hour there on Saturdays so I will be taking her to break her of this "habit". Has anyone else encountered this?????


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Way to go Daisy-you're #1 in our hearts-we knew you were good :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I knew Daisy would do awesome!!! :yes: She is not just a pretty girl, but a smart one!!! :Flowers 2:

I notice this at Yappy Hour, even with my own girls, the little white dogs all seem to be really interested in one another. My girls also seem to like Yorkies, a lot. I'm sure that the more Daisy is around different breeds, the more open she will be toward them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't worry too much or put pressure. Class, as much as she may seem at ease, is a new place with lots and lots of stimulation. Praise her for exploring and be careful not to coddle her. You'll be just fine.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my girls are what we call at work "maltese snobs" people will bring their pups and they will put them down with my dogs and usually they r only nice to the maltese....every once in a while they will accept a shih tzu but for the most part they r snobs haha. congrats on ur baby being top of the class..cute and smart...u have a winner!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Oct 7 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647162


> She was ahead of the class literally, lol. The trainer said that she is the best and well trained puppy that they have ever seen in a long time. :smartass: I have been working with her doing verbal commands since I brought her home and used signals with them when I was training her. Well today the trainer wanted us to only use signals and Daisy did so well!!! :yahoo: We did sit, look at me, stay, and take it. She was not too fond of the other pups, lol. :blink: Did not want anything to do with them. She was not scared of them. She just could not be bothered, lol. :embarrassed: This chihuahua wanted to play with her and he was so smitten with her but she would not have it. :thmbdn: No matter how much I tried to get her to play with the other dogs she would not. Then we left class and entered the store part there was another white dog.  She could not get away from me fast enough to get to the other pup and all she wanted to do was play with her. :huh: I knew her behavior in class was odd because when the groomer came she brought her Maltese and they both played. Daisy was having so much fun with the groomers dog but with the class dogs, nothing. Then this other white dog shows up at the store part and all she wants to do is play with her. So there you have it. My Daisy only likes to play with white dogs, lol!!!  Outside of that she is the top of the class and the smartest pup there.
> 
> The trainer did say that when she sees the white coats of other dogs she feels more at ease and thinks of them like one of her own kind. Hopefully as time passes she will play more with the others. I know that they have a puppy hour there on Saturdays so I will be taking her to break her of this "habit". Has anyone else encountered this?????[/B]


LOL, your story reminds me of my friend and her dog! She and her Chihuahua were in obedience class, as well, and Kirby (her Chi) wanted nothing to do with the dogs, except a Chihuahua, enrolled in class. Kirby would try to play with the other Chi and would completely ignore the other dogs, LOL. My friend figured that was weird, but she didn't think much of it. A while later, she and Kirby ran into two other Chihuahuas at a dog park. Well, Kirby wanted nothing more than to play with them. As for the other dogs at the park, he'd just ignore them, LOL. He's met my dogs a couple of times, and guess what? He ignores them, too.  

I guess you can call him a "breedist", LOL. Anyway, I just thought that was funny. :biggrin: 

Congrats on the classes! Glad to hear Daisy is doing so well. :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's so great how well Daisy is doing in class. Hang in there and she'll get used to it. I wish that I had. 

When I took Sophie to puppy class at Petsmart we only last three classes. She hid under the chair the whole time and nothing could get her to come out and the trainer said to just leave her be. But the other "puppies" in class included a great dane who was already huge and a papillion the size of a border collie. There was also a dachsund who barked the WHOLE time while lunging at the other dogs from the end of its leash. 

All of the other dogs just wanted to play (read roughouse) and poor Sophie was scared of the whole scene. Including all the people standing around the ring holding onto their own dogs and learing over the fence oohing and aahing. 

I'm thinking of signing her up for classes at a new doggie day care in the area.

Didn't mean to run off on a tangent. Look forward to hearing more on how Daisy progresses.

Linda


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

YAY for Daisy~ I'm glad she did so well in class today. My kids are drop outs and snobs :embarrassed: All of them perfer only to play with maltese. but deuci perfers only girls his size :wacko1:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi is the same way in class and puppy play group. He just sits and watches the other dogs with minimal interest. He is more interested in saying "Hi" to all the humans! Now whenever we happen to come across another Maltese that's another story. His trainer explained that Maltese were bred to be human companions so will usually be more interested in people. Just keep exposing them to other dogs so they understand that they are just a part of life and don't become dog aggressive. I almost stopped taking him to puppy play group because he wasn't "playing" but the exposure to different dogs in a controlled environment is a positive experience. I'm glad Daisy is doing so well. Looks and brains, what more could a girl ask for?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO HAPPY MISS DAISY IS DOING WELL IN SCHOOL. AS FAR AS HER SNUBBING OTHER PUPS IT MUST BE THE BREED, BACI DOES THAT ALL THE TIME.ONE TIME THIS LADY GOT ALL UPSET THAT HE SNUBBED HER FEMALE MALTESE BUT THE DOG WAS NOT CLEAN AND HE WAS NOT HAVING IT.I WAS LOST FOR WORDS SO I SIMPLY SAID HE HAD TO MAKE A POOP AND HE WANTED TO CONCENTRATE. :smheat:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Smart girl B) Daisy can't help being picky..when you're as beautiful as her, why not? :tender:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

haha how cute! Mia will play with other puppies but she LOVES the maltese more!! She goes bazonkers with them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We'll all soooooooooooooooooooooo proud of little Miss Daisy. :smilie_daumenpos: 

But it's hard to believe that she's already old enough to go to training. When we were all waiting for you to get to bring her home, it seemed as if the time would never pass quickly enough and . . . now she's already old enough to go to puppy class. :biggrin: 

Daisy is just a very discerning little girl -- white furbutts are the B E S T!!!!! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy just has good taste  she knows she's a little queen :wub: 


:yahoo: DAISY AWNTIE IS SO PROUD OF YOU :yahoo:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna was the same in puppy class - just wanted to see the humans - towards the end she would follow the rest of the puppies around looking like she wanted to play but as soon as they started "playing" with her she was OUT OF THERE :HistericalSmiley: I think they were too rough for her! 

Now she loves other dogs though - big, small, fluffy, not fluffy etc etc etc but she does has a special place in her heart for small fluffy dogs :wub:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

The only dog Winnie ever showed interest in was a tiny Yorkie; other than her, she prefers humans to dogs. We've yet to encounter another Maltese though-it'd be interesting to see her reaction.


----------

